# Fungus proof paper mache



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

I just wanted to share my discovery. I put a tablespoon of desatin foot powder in the mix. There is a strong funguside in it. My mix was 1/4 cup of all purpose flour and a bottle of elmers glue along with 5 cups of hot water. Mix with a hand mixer till consistence of cream. I still have some in an airtight container and it has not fermented or fungused at all.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Hey thats great info...thanks


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

It's good to know that any future papier mache projects I work on will be free of athlete's foot fungus


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

I add a little salt to my paper mache mixture. It slows mold, but doesn't stop it completely. I'll have to try the foot powder.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

OMG now that is genius!


----------

